# Even More Deboer



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Progress slowly marches on. I still have a lot of small issues left to address. Fun with aztecing keeps getting closer and closer  .

deboer 1 

deboer 2 

deboer 3 

deboer 4 

deboer 5 

deboer 6 

deboer 7 

deboer 8 

deboer 9 

deboer 10


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Looking good.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Is there an envy emoticon? Geeez. Nice ship. :thumbsup: 

So why does the DeBoer model generally _appear _ larger than the PL refit in pictures? Is it because the edges of the parts are sharper? The smaller windows and docking port? Or is it the better depth of field, because it's a larger kit?

Or is it just me?

Nice build, anyway.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

WOW! What a kit, and even more amazing work!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I AM IN A STATE OF ENVY! Looks so good!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

A thing of *beauty * Mr Disillusionist. :thumbsup: 
Looks as if it came straight from the movie screen !


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

That is simply mouthwateringly outstanding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryancd (Jun 4, 2005)

.....sorry, had to pick myself off the floor. Stunning.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes, the DeBoer model looks much larger somehow than the PL Enterprise, even though the PL model is only 1/4 smaller. Keeping in mind that increasing a thing by 25% in each of three dimensions increases its surface area by about 36% -- so the DeBoer E is more "massive" and this may lend some feeling of size. But it also has very fine, subtle, scribed lines which are very sharp and this also contributes to the scale. Finally, the DeBoer model is just big enough that it's difficult to set it on a table -- and too big to move around to work on -- so folks tend to mount them up higher so they can walk around them and pictures are taken from below. 

Having both models I can say without a doubt that the DeBoer model is just enough larger to lend it a greater sense of size in photos. It also makes it harder to handle. You can pick up the PL Enterprise and take it out to the workshop and set it on the counter and airbrush the thing. The DeBoer Enterprise does not really fit on a counter and if you put it there you couldn't turn it or get around it. I put mine on an adjustable microphone stand that was attached to a base with wheels on it. To work on it or paint it, I did most of the moving and the model stood still. 
I also had it set up so that I could mount it vertically, rather than horizonally so I didn't have to lean over the model with airbrush in hand to paint the upper saucer section -- you know how airbrushes can drip. And I'd just roll the thing around.
I finally mounted it on the wall with a 22" book shelf bracket. I cut an opening in the bottom of engineering, put a brass tube on the bracket and slid it up into the model support that runs up the neck. Put a plastic cover over the opening and the model appears to "float" with no visible support -- until you look behind it.
Major lighting comes from two compact fluorescent lights -- they were taken from fluorscent drop lights like you use for working on your car. One in saucer, one in engineering. 12" fluors in nacelles. Grain of rice bulbs for the running lights. It's bright. Those compact fluorecent lights give off as much light as 60 watt light bulb.
But, alas, I ramble.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

does anyone have a pic of the 2 kits next to each other?? (deboer's and the PL 1/350th)


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Great !*

The correct size of the viewports and correct shapes all over also creates a better illusion of massive size, regarding the Deboer Enterprise. 

But it´s too large for an apartment modeller, like me...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! Gonna bring it to WonderFest again, dude? I hope so! Maybe you and Bet's can get Mr. Probert up there again and take pics of him next to it - then let the bunch of us geeks in there again to drool all over the floor near it.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Excellent work! :thumbsup: 

She looks like she's brand new in Spacedock!


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Sweet! Gonna bring it to WonderFest again, dude? I hope so! Maybe you and Bet's can get Mr. Probert up there again and take pics of him next to it - then let the bunch of us geeks in there again to drool all over the floor near it.



Well, if all goes well and I manage to finish it, and if I can muster the courage to do it, I'll enter it in the contest this year. If not, it'll most likely be hiding in our room yet again! Time will tell.

What's the word on Mr. Probert? Is he going to be making a second Wonderfest appearance? It would be nice to show him the model again, only this time in a more completed state.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Cougar184 said:


> does anyone have a pic of the 2 kits next to each other?? (deboer's and the PL 1/350th)


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice size chart, Damn that deboer is huge!


----------



## colcolt (Oct 23, 2004)

So what's the vote, is the Deboer kit worth the $$ in your opinion? It sure is one hell of a good looking E! When are they releasing the Reliant to go with?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That is really coming along well! I very much like your paint work so far.


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice!! :thumbsup: 
That gives me some ideas for my Big Refit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

She is looking beautiful, really gonna be a stunner once complete !!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous! Stunning! I like the subtle differences in the paint job. Gives one a better sense of scale when looking at it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

If i may be so bold as to ask one question, was there a need to paint or cover the interior surfaces to stop light bleed out or is the laminate thick enough and/or the resin pigment sufficient to stop said light bleed out ?

Cheers muchly in advance.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh yeah, it'll glow like a lantern without painting the interior. I painted everything inside black, then gloss white to reflect the light. That stopped most of the light leaks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Splendid, just what i needed to know. Time to consider a savings raid methinks !


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Whats The Latest On This Masterpiece???


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

The latest? Well, right now it's sitting in the shop being ingnored  Well, not totally. I've been working on a new, somewhat more accurate deflector dish to replace the kit supplied one. I've got some aztecing done on the secondary hull, but I've suspended paint work until we get a much promised laser cutter at work. Hopefully that will allow me to cut masks at a much accelerated rate. Anyway, here's a somewhat more recent progress pic where you can just make out some of the aztecing work I've been doing.

Matt


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Out of curiosity, is that kit still around 1800 USD? It really is impressive and I have heard nothing but good things about it. Can you comment on the fit of the parts? Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow...that looks fantastic!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking purtier and purtier!


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

How do you have that mounted in your shop? Just on a steel rod for now? I didn't buy the stand Dennis sold, and don't know what the best mount is for this thing.

KK


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Looking fabulous, Disillusionist!



Model1964: The only complaint I had about the kit was that the inboard nacelle grilles have a flat rather than concave profile (more like the AMT inboard grills). Other than that, I was extremely pleased with the kit. It was $1600 then (2+ years ago); I'm not sure about now.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Nektu said:


> How do you have that mounted in your shop? Just on a steel rod for now? I didn't buy the stand Dennis sold, and don't know what the best mount is for this thing.
> 
> KK


Yep, just a steel rod for now. the rod is mounted on a ballhead on a tripod. Works nicely for detail painting. I can use the ballhead to tilt the model to whatever angle I like for painting. In fact, the ship was pointed nose first straight at the floor in the picture I just posted. I just rotated it in photoshop to make it look right-side up. If you look, you can see the rod bowing slightly from the weight of the model pulling on it. It made me rather nervous the first few times I tried it, but it holds the model quite securely.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! I knew it had to be pretty good!


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Man thats smooth....very smooth! Very nice paint work thus far Disillusionist. That is somthing to be proud of...can't wait to see more.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice sage green. :thumbsup:


----------

